# Can I see photo's of pregnant bellies?



## Latika

My mare is 7months along (due in Oct) and seems rather small.. its hard to get a good indication from photo's tho as its mid winter here and she has a coat about 3inches thick!! She is a maiden too, so I am hoping thats all it is and that she hasnt lost it. She was preg tested positive in Feb, approx 70days into the pregnancy.

I have had a rug on her this last week (its been raining alot) so will try get some pics this weekend of her now that the rug may have flattened her coat down a bit






This is her 2weeks ago (7months)






This was taken in May at 5months along...






Would love to see pics of your mares at around the same stage, am I being paranoid or is she a normal size?! (FYI this is my first mini foal lol)


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm

I don't know if this will help you at all since my mare is not a maiden but I kept her in good shape during her pregnancy.

Vixon was about 1-2 months to her due date in this picture.


----------



## CheyAut

This mare is due in August (on the 11th she'll be at 300 days) with her second foal.

This was in April, so I guess she was about as far along as yours is






These were taken June 25th (and yes, she IS pregnant)
















This is the same stage last year as the above photos (almost to the day, those are 284 days and this is 285)


----------



## Latika

Thankyou for the replies





CheyAut your mare looks like she carries high, which makes me feel better about my girls tiny belly! All the mini breeders I've spoken to locally their mares are all huge already! Its good to know they arent all like that



Does your mare get much bigger in the later stages?


----------



## Kierstan

Here are some pictures of a pregnant belly. Pictures taken May 08, foaled May 31.


----------



## CheyAut

Yeah, it's hard to tell she's pregnant to most people, but I can tell by looking at about 4 months! I just know what her belly looks like lol  This photo was taken 5 hours before foaling last year:






This was one week before






Two weeks before






Her non-pregnant look






And then I have some that look pregnant and aren't! LOL


----------



## CritterCountry

I put together this page last year so people had a reference. You'll see that mares are all different 

http://minipony.onestopequine.net/pggallery.html


----------



## Latika

Thanks for the pics



I think I am just not used to looking at little mares with little bellies! My friends mini mares all get big quick, perhaps because they've had foals before. And big horses have less hair to see through





CheyAut I think your mare would of had me questioning if she is still in right up til the end LOL this is my mares first foal so i dont know how she carries, least now maybe I will know for next time! she is quite slim built too and is the only mini i've encountered that doesnt get fat easy (my others I have to watch to keep weight off, her I have to make sure she keeps it on!)

This is her in non preg condition:


----------



## miniaturehorselover

Here`s my miniature horse Wagner Blue J legacy Gem 2-3 months away from foaling she is bred to a red appaloosa


----------



## miniaturehorselover

forgot to mention her dam is Vermilyea farms Legacy Jubilee and her sire is Fallen Ash farms Blue Interlude


----------

